# Live Action Manga



## Space Monkey (Dec 15, 2004)

Anyone seen the live action Wicked City? 
It's subtitled but one of the coolest adaptations I've ever seen; the story was great, the effects were horrible but fun and the imagery was so cool. (A bio-organic reconstructed motorbike constructed from a mangled elevator reptoid?  Liquid reptoids assassins posing as glasses of champagne? Unbelievable.)

Also - Crying Freeman - I thought that was a great adaptation too; I love hokey.


----------



## Adramalek (Jan 7, 2005)

I have it since 89.... its a cool manga look for Ninja Scroll or( Jubei Ninpuche )
also look for *Devil Man,* *Vapire Hunter D*...Marvel copied it as a base for Blade ...this film... the first one,... is from 85...... on 2002, they relesed a second film, based on the videogame of the same name,... if you play the game,... you have just seen the second movie...


----------



## MentalIsues69 (Jan 11, 2005)

From a few friends,  i found out that there is a live action Gto video. I don't have much information but i heard it was released in Japan and hawaii.


----------



## Alucard (Feb 27, 2005)

MentalIsues69 said:
			
		

> From a few friends, i found out that there is a live action Gto video. I don't have much information but i heard it was released in Japan and hawaii.


 
Yeah there is you can buy it here www.cookiejarvideo.com  there is also a live action sailor moon,  how sad,  anyway they have lots fo anime and live action and japanese movies,  they are bootlegs though


----------

